# Frozen eggs



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Our temp here has been in the 20s and I just found 3 CLB eggs in the yard on the frozen ground. What do I need to do with them? Can they be washed and put in the fridge for a later time?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't wash right away and put them in something just in case they did end up frozen. Of if they are just extras you can cook them up and give back to the chickens.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Speaking of frozen eggs,does everybody know you can break eggs in an ice cube tray and freeze them for later use?When they have frozen,crack them out of the tray and into a freezer bag.Great way to store extra eggs for longer periods of time and you will still have farm fresh eggs when production is down.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

CQ, now that's an interesting idea!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I knew it but never did it. I just don't use enough eggs to even have layers around to have the extra.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks.... one of them was cracked. Guess I'm going to scramble them and feed them back. I'm afraid to to them with the others or give them to neighbors.


----------

